# 2014 Diode PSA



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i noticed the same thing at the local store.. i could twist the highback very easily. i like the new buckles but wuts up with the soft highjack?:icon_scratch:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ballistic said:


> i noticed the same thing at the local store.. i could twist the highback very easily. i like the new buckles but wuts up with the soft highjack?:icon_scratch:


Wait, where in the lower mainland are they already stocking snow stuff???!?!?!


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Wait, where in the lower mainland are they already stocking snow stuff???!?!?!


coastalriders in langley. i was in there a couple days ago for a quick look. I was suprized to see the 2014 diodes already there. mostly summer gear on display but some winter gear. I am selling 2012 burton diodes Medium half price if anyone needs pm me


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

a bunch of shops in utah have next years burton stuff, also lib gnu and nitro.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My go-to shop has a ton of new gear already on the shelves and we're Midwest. No where near mountains. They got all their NeverSummer boards last week.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:icon_scratch:

been to a shop some minutes ago to compare highback hights (having in mind the warning words that highback hight could be an issue if looking at men's bindings) and this one was presented to me as the Diode 2014







(they look the same as on the burton homepage). 

This Diode in M has a very low highback (about the same hight as the Escapade M :thumbsup: whereas Cartels M have about 2-3cm higher highback), thus they are on my radar... 

But their highback feels like a block of concrete, doesn't bend backwards at all. It does swing left-right though due to the free space between the highback and heel cup, giving them flex sideways (which is intended, as the clerk said). Did you mean that? So this "swing" is new? Bad? Or are there different types of Diodes? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That is the exact thing I had in my hands. You can take the top of the higback and bend it backwards. And the whole things tortional flex was messed with. Keep it against the heelcup and push on one of the top corners, it twists. Find a 2013 Diode and that wont happen.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Nivek said:


> That is the exact thing I had in my hands. You can take the top of the higback and bend it backwards. And the whole things tortional flex was messed with. Keep it against the heelcup and push on one of the top corners, it twists. Find a 2013 Diode and that wont happen.


Ok who else has gotten their hands on one of these? Seems like two very different experiences. 

Anyone know of a Toronto dealer with stock, these were on my shopping list.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Ok who else has gotten their hands on one of these? Seems like two very different experiences.
> 
> Anyone know of a Toronto dealer with stock, these were on my shopping list.


Naw, I'm just using the wrong words... 
I try again. The highback itself - the entity of the piece of plastic - is very stiff. If you'd have only the highback in your hands, you can't bend it (well, I couln't). But cos it isn't touching the heel cup, it is rocking left right. So if you push at one of the upper corners, theres a lot of torsional movement. The entire entity moves, like a seesaw. So the highback is stiff but due to its fixation it doesn't behave stiff torsionally. 
Guess the intention is to reduce pressure points at the corners without makeing the highback itself softer. If you push straight backwards its stiff, if you push at the corners its feels soft, not cos the corner itself is soft but cos it moves away. Hope this makes any sense :laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^That wasn't my experience. 

Those buying, I still strongly suggest waiting till someone with experience has ridden them and can report how they perform on snow.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Go with Nivek then. 
I'm the one who thought, her worn out boots were still stiff


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd like to see a pair. I've got the 2013's on my main board and love them, but I like a REALLY stiff binding.

The main reason I like them is they're more comfy than the C60s...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Very interesting....I think Snocon got their Burton stuff in already, I might have to swing down there for a quick peak. Been looking at getting a pair this season so I guess we'll see......

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## Nein11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Any update on this Nivek? Anyone ridden the new Diodes for more than a couple of demo runs?


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone else think these feel cheap? I just went to my local store and messed around with them. They creak like crazy. Don't know if it was just me, but in a binding that has never inspired confidence. I guess I just expect Burton's top binding to rock solid. I actually really wanted to buy these. May have to check out the Genesis or just stick with my old Cartels.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I didn't get to ride these but I did get them in my hands and it seemed to me that you could push on one corner of the binding and get it to shift left to right, so it would flex with your leg if you move weight forward/back, but it seemed that if you pushed back on the binding it was solid. 

Still trying to find a chance to do a demo.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I don't have these in my store, but a connected one does and I got to put hands on them. You can bend the highback backwards like you can with a Hurrithane. It's scary.
> 
> I will try to get on these soon or get an answer as to what the new approach is with the new highback.
> 
> ...


Ride report:
I sold my 2012 diodes (black /orange dots model) and purchased some 2014 diodes. Rode the 2014's and my 2011 Co2's in fresh pow at Sunpeaks couple days last week:thumbsup: 
Im a long time co2 user. My first impression in the store in twisting the 2014 highback i also thought they are softer. Having purchased, ridden, and bench tested them.. they are not. 

I mounted one diode and one co2 to one of my boards just now.
Standing on the board to pin it down, i can twist the highbacks on either binding side to side about 1.5 inches. I can push highbacks directly backward about 1 inch. If anything, the new diode is slightly stiffer. The difference... New diode when you twist it at first moves easy then quickly stiffer. So its actually progressively stiffer. Where the co2 more like hard plastic.. 
Both bindings allow the same maximum amount of movement, but the the new diode does so on a curve.. Co2 more linear.. Hope that makes sense. Those of you who ride offroad motorcycles will know what i mean.

On my postal scale:
2014 diode- 29.68oz
2011 co2- 33.98oz
(Size medium)

Mounted these new bindings to my banana magic 157. My size 9.5 K2 Thraxis boots fit the mediums nicely. The new helical ratchet/ladders i was particularly interested in to see how they perform, and if they fixed a long standing problem i have experienced with burton over several bindings.. Can you tighten them without the ratchet slipping a tooth? (especially the toe straps.) Yes.. It seems the ratchets engage the ladder in a more positive fashion. No slipping (yet). 
After first run i decided to lean the highbacks forward a bit. Easy. The adjuster works well.
These bindings are comfortable. The top of highback does not dig into my calf. I like the ankle strap alot.. Very comfy. Toe-strap stays in place. These bindings are LIGHT. 
Burton wisely did away with all the foam shit with holes.. My older diodes the snow would pack and stick to the footbed and highback like glue. (I fixed them by applying duct tape to the surfaces.)
The new diodes use a smoother surface, so no problems with caked on snow.

I like these bindings alot. Zero creaking noises from them. Time will tell as to durability.


----------



## Nein11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ballistic said:


> Ride report:
> I sold my 2012 diodes (black /orange dots model) and purchased some 2014 diodes. Rode the 2014's and my 2011 Co2's in fresh pow at Sunpeaks couple days last week:thumbsup:
> Im a long time co2 user. My first impression in the store in twisting the 2014 highback i also thought they are softer. Having purchased, ridden, and bench tested them.. they are not.
> 
> ...


Thanks ALOT for the ride report ballistic, puts my mind at ease having ordered these, now if Burton gets em to me before March I will be a happy camper.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

FWIW, Apex Sport in Canada is now selling Burton Diodes as the only softboot binding they sell (they recommend them for BX)...

Timmy knows nothing!

Apex Sport - Good as Gold


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

I have them on my 2013 custom x. In my opinion they are very stiff and very light. The highback can flex in your hands yes but when riding in them they give you very fast response and you can notice the stiff I highback. I like the forward lean adjustment of them over last years diodes. Just my 2cents


----------

